

Move over Angry Birds, Health and Wellbeing is the next Finnish tech revolution - neilpeel
http://www.thenordicweb.com/2014/03/11/move-angry-birds-health-wellness-next-finnish-tech-revolution-2/

======
kraenhansen
And Banking - Am I the only one waiting for Holvi to open up for citizens
outside Finland?

